# Showy Ladyslippers and more from Grant Rd. (pt 1)



## cnycharles (Jul 1, 2009)

I learned a while back about a new spot north of here where there were showy ladyslippers. After getting new directions I decided to check it out. There were some reginae on both sides of the road, though most of them had been eaten back by deer  . On the right there also were some bog candles plus some other interesting plants.





































There are more pictures but I'll post them in another thread to keep the picture count down


----------



## John M (Jul 1, 2009)

Beautiful! The reginae with the deep red pouch is really gorgeous!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 1, 2009)

Neat! Great to see the Queen in her native home.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice! What are 'bog candles'? Do you mean the Platanthera dilatata?


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 1, 2009)

Great pics!!!! The reginae has stunning colours!!! Also which Platanthera is the last one??


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice, maybe I should try to make another trip.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2009)

Maybe I should try to grow reginae again -- I think it was too dry where I had her.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jul 1, 2009)

Beautiful reginae! The Platanthera are very nice specimens.

Thx!

Ron


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 1, 2009)

yes, bog candles and swamp candles are (at least in upstate ny) platanthera dilatata. they have a wonderful fragrance, especially when the sun is full on them


----------

